# New collar!



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are some pics. I took today. Duncan got a new collar because his old one was just too small and I couldn't wait any longer. I love it! 




























More to follow....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky (11 years old and 50 pounds) and Duncan (6 1/2 months old and 69 pounds)









Playing ball









Well are ya gonna throw it or not?!?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oooohh!! So cute and fluffy! Lucky sure is a handsome boy too. They look like good buds. :tongue:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Love Duncan's new collar!!! Is it the 1.5 inch...?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Oooohh!! So cute and fluffy! Lucky sure is a handsome boy too. They look like good buds. :tongue:


Thanks! :biggrin:

And, don't worry. I won't tell Lucky that you called her a boy. :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Love Duncan's new collar!!! Is it the 1.5 inch...?


Thanks! Yes, it is the 1.5 inch...I think it looks good on him. Not too wide. When he is full grown I think he could pull off a 2 inch....:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Duncan looks so handsome! Did Lucky get a new collar? Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

O. 

M. 

G!!!! 

I can't believe I did that! I KNEW Lucky was a girl!! Sorry about that!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!!!

What kind of collar is it, just curious?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Love the collar, the blue really suits him. He's a big boy, thats for sure!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's the etsy store for these collars!

Welcome to The Hound Haberdashery by TheHoundHaberdashery on Etsy


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Natalie. The lady that owns the store is so nice. She custom made his collar to the measurements I wanted and then reinforced it some. It is a martingale style collar. I am very pleased with it. :smile:


----------

